# Teacher looking to move to Thailand



## Londyn

I am a teacher and I have been interested in the expat life for years. I would like to teach in Thailand if possible. Looking for people to lead me in the right direction. I plan to move out of the states in August.


----------



## Moulard

If you are set on going to Thailand, I would highly recommend starting to learn Thai now. Even having rudimentary Thai will help you make the most of your time there. 
You have an academic year ahead of you before you plan to move out of the States, enough time to get a good foundational understanding of standard Thai.
Unless you end up in central Thailand, the dialect that is spoken outside the classroom may vary, but that doesn't really matter too much - showing that you have made an effort will open many doors.
I spent about a decade in Thailand half a lifetime ago (although not teaching) ... for the first few years, being able to carry around a small Thai-English and English-Thai dictionary in my was enough to bridge the language gap and help resolve confusion when I got pronunciation wrong.

Things may have changed, but if you are wanting to teach in the public or private school system then I think the only non negotiable item will be a four year degree (which you will likely have if you are already teaching). A TEFL Certificate is not necessarily mandatory, but some schools will require it. Assuming you hold a US passport you will be deemed a native speaker of English so something like TOEIC or IELTS will not be required. Outside the school system there are also numerous private English Academies and Institutes out there too, although they tend to be centred on the larger cities.

Like most things, it will be easier to find a teaching job on the ground after you have arrived but there are a number of organisations out there that can help to find a placement outside of the country.


----------



## ElRey2020

You might want to look at Dave's ESL Cafe if it is not already on your resource list--https://www.eslcafe.com/
Some Thailand positions are posted at Teachanywhere - Find Jobs Teaching Abroad. And one more resource- Teaching English in Thailand | Teach English Thailand | TEFL Thailand Let us know how it goes


----------



## late

Look at the school years of international schools and apply when they are looking for teachers in between semesters. If you move in August, would be too late to start looking fo a job at international schools with American systems.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Not the place to be. Foreigners are no longer welcomed and learning English is definitely not desired. I've been here 11 years. Not what it used to be.


----------

